# VVS Mafia ~The Quad Squad~ [INNOCENT WIN...ON NIGHT ONE]



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

Night 1, 24 hours for Night actions


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: VVS Mafia ~The Quad Squad~ [Night 1]*

The sun rises over the town. Only Mai and LS99 were there. Mai remarks "The Mafia is dead. I witnessed everything. The mafia were coming at me,but the vig targeted him. The mafia's attention was redirected to the vig, and they both killed each other."

LS said "Well....I inspected Mawile as Mafia....nuff said"

They realized they won on night one.....The innocents finally win.....

Mawile~Mafia
Mai~Witness
LS99~Inspector
Coroxn~Vig


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

AWWWWWW YEAH

Technically it was a win on Night Zero, but whatever.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh right.

Queeu~

Night 1;
LS99 inspects Mawile [Mafia]
Mawile targets Mai
Coroxn vig kills Mawile, causing Mawile to fight back, killing both. (A little thing I added, =P)


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting!

I don't know why Coroxn wanted to vig-kill on N0/1, but because he guessed right it was the right decision. 

(I have. Been on the winning team in every VVS mafia so far. Maybe I should make the next one?)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

Why not? Sure.

Oh, and I made a legend Pokemon mafia game, BTW.


----------

